# heading out today



## menu (Apr 12, 2010)

so Im leaving CO today. cant wait. been here way too long. but Im heading to so cal to meet up with my girl jessica. I prolly wont be on here for a bit. hit me up if you wanna chill or ride along. I should be in so cal tomorrow sometime. after I get there we're heading east. anyway didnt know where to put this so I put it here. hope I see you guys down the line. 

menu--


----------

